
DIY Stream Deck for broke people - bminusl
https://bminusl.xyz/2020-07-18/diy-stream-deck-for-broke-people/
======
TheGrumpyBrit
Doesn't this effectively make all your number keys unusable, since they're now
mapped to other functions?

~~~
bminusl
Not at all, it does not change how keys operate. It only listens to events,
without modifying the original behaviour.

